# hello



## mouser35 (May 17, 2011)

I just signed up. I have four lab-bred nude mice


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleaesd to meet you 
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hiya!
Your mice certainly do not sound like the run-of-the-mill meeces ....!! :lol: 
Sometimes it's nice to be different.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------

